

Bezos to Wall Street: I told you so. - joshwa
http://gigaom.com/2007/07/24/bezos-to-wall-street-i-told-you-so/

======
palish
Man.. $2.89 billion. Can you imagine it? Creating something and being able to
say, "This brought in $2.89 billion this quarter." I wonder what it feels
like.

What's it feel like to create something that turns a profit?

~~~
falsestprophet
Have you ever made it rain?

Perhaps you could start small with a fat stack of change.

